# Introducing Baxters Gossip Girl



## kaykay (Jun 16, 2008)

Finally snapped some pictures of our new girl this morning. Thanks to all of you that watched with us. She was sure worth the wait!! My daughters favorite show is Gossip Girl and we thought it went well with Flirt and Tease. She is so full of attitude but sweet too. I keep kissing her little face




Thanks for looking!

Baxters Gossip Girl ASPC/AMHR Owsley Fork Flirtation X Ten L's Tigers Back In Black AMHR futurity nominated


----------



## _minihorses4ever_ (Jun 16, 2008)

She is gorgeous! I LOVE her color. Oh, and I love her name!! I am a huge fan of Gossip Girl as well.


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 16, 2008)

She is so cute. Those markings look like she has her hat, lipstick and bikini on!


----------



## Reignmaker Miniatures (Jun 16, 2008)

She's gorgeous ! And lilhorseladie you missed her mascara and eye liner.


----------



## kaykay (Jun 16, 2008)

thanks so much!! she just makes me get this huge smile every time I play with her!! I so love the boys we had this year but its sure nice to have a filly!!


----------



## Magic (Jun 16, 2008)

She is really beautiful, love her markings and she looks to be quite the character too! Congrats, she was definitely worth the wait!!


----------



## Maxi'sMinis (Jun 16, 2008)

She is a beauty!!!!!!! Just love her head and those Legs go on forever. Very very nice.


----------



## RockRiverTiff (Jun 16, 2008)

What a doll! And I love the name.


----------



## tnovak (Jun 16, 2008)

I'd be living in the barn and pasture!!!! What a beautiful baby!!!!


----------



## lilhorseladie (Jun 16, 2008)

Reignmaker Miniatures said:


> She's gorgeous ! And lilhorseladie you missed her mascara and eye liner.


Well, I'll be! She is all made up isn't she! How did I miss that? Beautiful thing, I was glad to see here arrive safely! And she surely did cause a lot of gossip on the forum... I think that post almost made it to 350!


----------



## cowgurl_up (Jun 16, 2008)

She gorgeous! I love her unique markings!


----------



## ThreeCFarm (Jun 17, 2008)

Talk about LEEEGGGGSSSSSS!! How tall do you expect her to get?

Congrats, by the way!!


----------



## Mona (Jun 17, 2008)

What a pretty little girl Kay! Congratulations.


----------



## Sassy'sMom (Jun 17, 2008)

Kay, I think she needs to come live over here in NW Ohio!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 17, 2008)

I think she will probably mature around 35". Shes much smaller then her 1/2 sister tease was when she was born. For some reason Black is really keeping the size down on his foals which wasnt what I was trying for but oh well LOL. A nice horse is nice no matter what size!!! Im just kinda fond of tall B division but then again I like all sizes





Terri you need to come over and play with her!!


----------



## PaintedMeadows (Jun 17, 2008)

She is just beautiful! Flirt sure does make gorgeous babies!! I love their markings. I am so glad you wait is over. congratulations!!


----------



## Matt73 (Jun 17, 2008)

So pretty!


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 17, 2008)

Oh Kay, You told me about her, but Wow!! Congrats I just love her! I think she would be very happy living here in Canada!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 17, 2008)

thank you desiree!! I have been waiting and waiting for you to post on the ashland thread. it was so fun finally meeting you!!!


----------



## minie812 (Jun 17, 2008)

AGAIN


----------



## MiniMaid (Jun 17, 2008)

she is so cute!!!!!!!


----------



## The Simple Life Farm (Jun 18, 2008)

Oh Kay....

She is fabulous!!!! Really catches your eye. Congrats on such a wonderful girl.


----------



## eagles ring farm (Jun 18, 2008)

Beautiful little girl

wow what color


----------



## barnbum (Jun 18, 2008)

Kay--you sure do make pretty babies over there in Ohio.


----------



## midnight star stables (Jun 18, 2008)

Kay, I really enjoyed meeting you, even though it was only for a very short time.



I know you did very well this last weekend, congrats again! How Did your friend in Joy's halter class do? I hope well.



And again, congratulations on Tease's stunning 1/2 sister!


----------



## kaykay (Jun 19, 2008)

Thank you guys so much!!! I tell you I am so relieved that foaling season is finally over!! woohoooooo. And I feel very blessed to have 5 beautiful healthy foals.

That was my friend Heather and Brookes first rated show and they did great! I was so proud of Brooke. They came home with many ribbons which is no easy feat having your first show be the regional show!!

I was watching you out there and you did a great job!! So fun to meet people from here and see their horses


----------

